# Celeste bar tape question....



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Quick, totally pointless question:

Which bar tape is the "best" or "most accurate celeste" bar tape. 

I have seen Cinelli, Profile Design, Bontrager, and others (not to mention Bianchi) and they are all different shades of celeste.

Which do you prefer?


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

brief discussion on fi:z'ik bar tape - the official liquigas hadle bar grips
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65424


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, I had already read that thread. I was wondering which matched the paint Bianchi uses the best. Some seem faded, some too bright. Anyway, I saw the fizik and think its the closest. Thanks!


----------

